# How many to defrost???



## Peachey Fi Fi (Jun 5, 2009)

My DP and I are in the fortunate position that we have 6 frozen blastocysts from a recent failed ICSI cycle.  We are also doubly fortunate, that our PCT will fund 3 cycles of ICSI (fresh or frozen)

We now need to make a decision about how to proceed?  Our next cycle MUST be frozen but we have 2 options.

OPTION 1:  defrost 2 embryos and hope for the best.  If unsuccessful defrost the next 2.  Our 3 funded cycles over.

OPTION 2: defrost all 6 embryos - chose the best 2 and put them back in (but lose the other 4).  If unsuccessful - go for another fresh cycle of ICSI.

We are leaning towards option 2 - as we feel by defrosting all 6 we can ensure we are getting the best 2.  And if it doesn't work - we still have a fresh cycle to fall back on.  My first fresh cycle yielded 8 blastocyst embryos.

If anyone has any thoughts/opinions or similar experiences we would be grateful to hear from you.

Thanks
Peaches


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

We had 5 frozen blasts left after our 1st cycle - the clinic defrosted 2 which survived, re-expanded and were then transferred but it didn't work. The same happened with our 2nd FET - 3 thawed (the best 2 transferred) .

We had the option to defrost more on the day if they didn't survive, can you do the same?

Best of luck!


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Sorry    I've just re-read your post - I'd go for option 2 if it were me..

You'll have the best frozen 2 transferred and if it doesn't work you'll get another fresh shot for free. This way will definately give you better odds!

xx


----------



## snoopydoop (Jan 29, 2010)

What a decision!!  Personally I'd go with option 2.  That way you have the chance of having the very best two replaced and if it doesn't work you can have another fresh cycle.  I know that you probably don't want to go down that route again but it statistically gives the best chance of success.
Good luck with whatever you decide.  XX


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Definitely option 2.  Speaking from experience we had 1 frozen blast that we wanted to use in March 2007.  It didn't survive the thaw, we were gutted.

I've just had FET on Tuesday.  We had 7 frosties (none were blasts, all were 6-8 cell plus), 3 on one straw and 4 on another.  They defrosted the 3 straw first and only one survived so they defrosted the 4 straw and 2 survived.  So out of those 7, only 3 survived the thaw.

Blastocysts are quite unstable when it comes to defrosting because they have so many cells so would deffo go for option 2.


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

Id go option 2 hun...Im in a similar situation in April...I was going to defrost 2 but think I will do 3 or maybe 4...Didnt realise that when you go to `blast` so much changes...It was so different for us even less than 2 years ago...Im pooping myself.
What have you decided to do hun?xx


----------

